# Sweater!



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey I was wondering if anyone would knit me a cpuple sweaters small enough to fit new pup  Shes so tiny, i'd like to give her some more warmth!!  

Not for free, of course i'd be willing to pay for them!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

If I could knit I would. I'm a crocheter.


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

oh whats the differnce?


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

I could try, how much does your new puppy weigh?


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Linda and Tiny (kealohalinaka) knits beautiful sweaters! A lot of members have ordered from her. I believe there is a post from her somewhere.


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

wow I love those jackets you have. So nice.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi Kurrazie,

Tiny and I are here  :wave: Yes, I would be more than happy to send you some pictures of my sweater styles. I have quite a few to show. Please PM me with your email address so I can send you the pictures. 

Thanks,
Linda and Tiny


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

hello, i really recommend asking linda to make you a jumper! she has made elmo and roo a couple and they are amazing!! as soon as i can i will post pics!!


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi Elmo and ROO ROO :wave: 

I can't wait to see pictures of your new sweaters! You guys must look so adorable. 

Take care and Tiny misses you guys!

Linda and Tiny


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

:wink: Tiny's sweater's are great !!


----------

